# Normal GPRS on Blackberry Phone?



## go4saket (May 14, 2012)

Hello!

I recently brought a Blackberry phone and want to activate GPRS in it. I dont want to take the Blackberry Internet service. Rather I want to opt for the normal GPRS that is being provided by Vodafone at Rs.59 which allows me to access internet on my phone. Blackberry internet service costs me around Rs.399 which gives me BBM and internet. As I dont use BBM and I dont want to spend so much just for internet, I want to use the normal GPRS that I can use on any other phone other than Blackberry.

Problem is that one of my friend who is using a Blackberry phone said that we cannot use normal internet service on a BB phone. We have to opt for BB Internet service. Is that true coz I really find it hard to believe?

Helpline of Vodafone is not able to help me with such a small issue and so I thought you guys are my best bet...

So please help me.

Thank you.


----------



## ritvij (May 14, 2012)

you can use normal gprs but be wary of hellish costs.. a simple gprs plan will not work on a bb.. if you don't have a BIS you wont get anything from a bb.. a bb is pretty much useless without a bb plan.. i too used it on voda.. used the 1 week plan for rs 100..


----------



## go4saket (May 14, 2012)

Actually all I need internet is for Whatsapp and a little bit of surfing... I guess a normal GPRS plan will serve my purpose.


----------



## ritvij (May 14, 2012)

whatsapp wont work without a bis..


----------



## montsa007 (May 14, 2012)

Providers supply 2 plans
1 - BBM + Mail + Yahoo/Gtalk/Hotmail Chat, nothing more, nothing less, a webpage won't even open if you try to.
2 - BBM + Mail + Yahoo etc., + Surfing + Appstore Downloads

If you need Whatsapp, you need to buy plan 2, and its costlier compared to plan 1, if you are on postpaid, it can be a nightmare 

BBM is activated by default if you buy any BB Plan, you cannot activate GPRS and skip BBM, as its a part of the pack, don't use it if you don't want it, simple as that.

And please, remove that number from your status.


----------



## go4saket (May 15, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> And please, remove that number from your status.



Is that against rules?


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 15, 2012)

i had a blackberry, an the stupid thing is that it only works perfectly with Blackbetrry internet service, somehow i managed to use it with GPRS by setting APN..

it was good device, but the service cmopany force you to buy the BIS which is costly, so i sold it, now moving to android,


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

go4saket said:


> Is that against rules?



No its not against the rules at all, infact you'll receive a certificate and a 'chaandi' ka medal in the Thinkdigit Daredevils Award Ceremony of 2012.
Its for your own safety that you don't post your number/email publicly.


----------



## go4saket (May 15, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> No its not against the rules at all, infact you'll receive a certificate and a 'chaandi' ka medal in the Thinkdigit Daredevils Award Ceremony of 2012.
> Its for your own safety that you don't post your number/email publicly.



Thanks for your concern and I humbly am going to accept the award 



SuperH3art said:


> i had a blackberry, an the stupid thing is that it only works perfectly with Blackbetrry internet service, somehow i managed to use it with GPRS by setting APN..
> 
> it was good device, but the service cmopany force you to buy the BIS which is costly, so i sold it, now moving to android,



Can I use Whatsapp by setting up APN thereby using GPRS?


----------



## ritvij (May 15, 2012)

go4saket said:


> Can I use Whatsapp by setting up APN thereby using GPRS?



nah.. tried but it says it need B IS to work..


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

Heres the thing, if you want any app to run that uses internet you need to activate plan 2 mentioned in my previous post.

There is NO way around it, no matter how hard you try.

I hope its clear enough now?


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 16, 2012)

yes there is no hack for BIS throw the blackberry and get a good android phone


----------



## ritvij (May 16, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> yes there is no hack for BIS throw the blackberry and get a good android phone



+1.. but not for android..  get a new phone


----------



## superduperspidy (Oct 5, 2012)

ritvij said:


> whatsapp wont work without a bis..



It is completely possible to use whatsapp on BB without BIS. all you need to is download a software called aerize wifix in your BB. just google it.

After installing wifix follow below steps.

go to Blackberry > Options > Aerize WiFiX.

Then in WiFiX, set "Enforce" to "Enabled" and click "New" button to add a new rule. A new window will popup. Set the "Name:" to "WhatsApp" or any name you like, then click "Add Host" button and add all of these URLs one by one (without * prefix):

sro.whatsapp.net
bin-short.whatsapp.net
xmppreg.whatsapp.net
xmpp-short.whatsapp.net
r.whatsapp.net
s.whatsapp.net
c103.whatsapp.net
c104.whatsapp.net
im101.whatsapp.net
im310.whatsapp.net
im402.whatsapp.net
im403.whatsapp.net
im404.whatsapp.net
mms1.whatsapp.net
$www.whatsapp.net$ (dont include $ while adding this module)
mail.whatsapp.com
root.whatsapp.com
$www.whatsapp.com$ (dont include $ while adding this module)

After you have done all the steps described above, go to Blackberry > Options > Aerize WiFiX. Point the cursor to WhatsApp then press BB (button on left of your trackpad) and select Edit Entry. Go to the last line of the entry where you can see "Request format:" as follows
*<HOST><PORT><URI>;deviceside=true;interface=wifi
then change it to
*<HOST><PORT><URI>;deviceside=true;ConnectionSetup=delayed;ConnectionUID=WAP2 trans
Finally click OK button to save the entry.

Exit WhatsApp, Pull Battery and Restart Phone.
After you have carefully finished all the steps above, try to start your WhatsApp application and it will start initializing:

you might have to try this no. of times but this trick works definitely. It has worked for me.

Good Luck.

AD


----------



## zonejvm (Oct 7, 2012)

only the new Blackberry os like the BBos7 can make use of normal gprs or edge function! And ill highly recommend u to visit a local vodafone store to help u with it!


----------

